# Dirtline in 32584 Löhne



## Mtraildesign (25. Dezember 2012)

hex Suche ein paar Interessenten, die bock haben mit mit nen kleinen dirtpark aufzubauen ... 2 lines stehen schon und Ca. 60 % des Geländes stehen noch frei. also wenn wer bock hat und das Wetter passt kann gerne zum bauen und natürlich auch zum fahren kommen


----------



## n00bly (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
ich hätte da wohl interesse dran. Normalerweise fahr ich im Wiehengebirge, in der nähe der Krausen Buche. Wenn es eine schöne Strecke in Löhne geben würde, wäre das deutlich kürzer für mich 
... allerdings fahr ich kein Mountainbike sondern ein Mounteinboard ... ich hoffe das ist kein Problem. Ich würde mir Deine Strecke gerne mal ansehen. vlt. ist die ja Boardtauglich ;-)
--maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (31. Dezember 2012)

Hey Matze,

wie läuft das denn rechtlich ab? Hast du eine Erlaubnis da zu buddeln? Das wäre ja genial 


LG Jens


----------



## Mtraildesign (31. Dezember 2012)

ja also die statt findet das Projekt super und steht voll hinter mir ... wir können bauen wie wir wollen  nen ca. 5m hohen Starthügel und 6 schöne tables stehen da jetzt schon . große landungen für Ne double line sind auch schon in einer Reihe da fehlen nur noch dicke Kicker vor ... und joa 60% vom Gelände sind noch ungenutzt 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Mtraildesign (31. Dezember 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55573 da hab ich ein paar Bilder vom Bau dieses Jahr gemacht ... Maschinen hab ich auch ab und zu am Start ;D


----------



## JENSeits (31. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus - schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal an


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Dezember 2012)

öh...okay


----------



## Mtraildesign (31. Dezember 2012)

ja mit nem 20 Tonnen Bagger hab ich viel Spaß gehabt da


----------

